# Impresora laser brother hl-2130



## ingeniero18 (Jul 31, 2012)

Cómo andan?
Mi duda es la siguiente: basándose en sus experiencias y/u opiniones, recomendarían esta impresora para la impresión a la hora de hacer PCB???

La impresora es la laser Brother HL-2130 

Muchas gracias


----------



## pip (Ago 7, 2012)

yo la tengo y anda de 10 para pcb y tiene cartucho original todavia


----------



## Scooter (Ago 7, 2012)

En principio todas las laser valen, lo único que conforme se agota el toner la cosa empieza a funcionar mal.

Yo quiero una que admita "papel rígido" como las que imprimían CDs para imprimir directo en la placa. Por pedir que no quede.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 7, 2012)

si funcionan muy bien para pcb, yo tengo una y asta le recargue el thoner y sigue funcionando muy bien 
para leer https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/reseteadr-brother-hl-2130-a-75936/  (como resetaerla y recargar el cartucho)


----------



## ingeniero18 (Ago 11, 2012)

Gracias por todas las respuestas!!! Me la compré y lo primero que hice fue hacer un pcb... DIEZ PUNTOS ANDA!!!

La impresora, por su precio, garantía extendida y calidad es muy recomendable


----------



## ingeniero18 (Ago 15, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si funcionan muy bien para pcb, yo tengo una y asta le recargue el thoner y sigue funcionando muy bien
> para leer https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/reseteadr-brother-hl-2130-a-75936/  (como resetaerla y recargar el cartucho)



Te consulto una cosa rey julien: sabés que cuando imprimo en la Brother con papel satinado me lo deforma!!! Aparece como arrugado y con ampollas que parecen producto de calor excesivo. SABÉS POR QUÉ PUEDE PASAR Y CÓMO SOLUCIONARLO????


----------



## Scooter (Ago 16, 2012)

En la mia si imprimo en acetato también lo hace, se solucionó abriendo la trampilla trasera para que el papel salga recto por detrás y no tenga que girar 180º para ir a la bandeja superior.
Es un brother hl5150d pero igual te sirve.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 16, 2012)

si hay que abrir atrás para que el papel salga derecho


----------



## ingeniero18 (Ago 16, 2012)

Buenísimo!!! Lo pruebo y les comento

Igualmente les comento que ya hice unas cuantas placas y el toner se adhirió al cobre perfectamente.
Logré hacer pistas muy finas y el resultado fue excelente.

Gracias!!!


----------



## ingeniero18 (Oct 31, 2012)

Cómo andan?
Les comento que desde que tengo la Brother no paro de hacer pcb's!!!! 
La resetié dos veces y es increíble el rendimiento que tiene, pero ahora es tiempo de reponer toner.

Mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿es posible rellenar el toner que vino originalmente con la impresora? Hago esta pregunta xq varias personas me vienen diciendo que necesito "un engranaje" que sirve para "resetear". Yo el reseteo ya lo hice desde los botones del panel de la impresora. 

En el caso de que se pueda, ¿es fácil hacerlo? ¿puedo comprar yo el polvo y hacerlo? ¿tienen algún instructivo para hacerlo? ¿con qué especificaciones se compra?

Gracias a todos!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 31, 2012)

ingeniero18 si es facil,yo no le cambie el engranaje 
mira esto hay lo detallo y asta deje un documento https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/reseteador-brother-hl-2130-a-75936/ y la direccion para comprar el toner,
el cartucho original sin el engranaje de llama cartucho de inicio


----------



## ingeniero18 (Oct 31, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ingeniero18 si es facil,yo no le cambie el engranaje
> mira esto hay lo detallo y asta deje un documento https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/reseteador-brother-hl-2130-a-75936/ y la direccion para comprar el toner,
> el cartucho original sin el engranaje de llama cartucho de inicio



Gracias por la data Julien!!! Ya mismo lo estoy leyendo y contactándome con "Baires insumos". Sabés si ellos también proveen del tapón?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 31, 2012)

no le pregunte por el tapón,yo ocupe el mismo que traía el cartucho,si vas personalmente tienen bastantes repuestos,creo que también reparan impresoras y cartuchos ,esta cerca del palacio de tribunales


----------



## ingeniero18 (Oct 31, 2012)

Bárbaro!!! Después les cuento los resultados. 

Gracias!!!


----------



## ingeniero18 (Nov 10, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no le pregunte por el tapón,yo ocupe el mismo que traía el cartucho,si vas personalmente tienen bastantes repuestos,creo que también reparan impresoras y cartuchos ,esta cerca del palacio de tribunales



Como andás Julien???
Te cuento que en la semana compré el potesito de toner donde me dijiste, cargué yo mismo el cartucho, resetié la impresora con tu tutorial y anduvo bárbaro!!! Hasta usé el mismo tapón por lo que no tuve que conseguirlo.

Con esto confirmo lo que nadie (salvo vos) me supo confirmar: *la Brother HL-2130 no necesita ningún tipo de engranaje ni nada raro para ser reseteada*!!!!

Muchas gracias por todo!!!


----------



## eritronc (Nov 20, 2013)

hola, 2 preguntas.
1. la impresora la reseteaste con lo que decia el video? si es asi puedes explicarlo porque ese video ya no está.

2. cuando hablan de imprimir las PCB, imprimen directamente sobre ella? es decir la ingresan por el frente y sale impresa por detras sin tener que usar algun papel de por medio?

gracias!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 20, 2013)

noo .primero se imprime en papel y luego se usa una plancha para hacer la transferencia ¡¡¡

me fijo lo del video

PD:
  si esta el video ,,lee en este otro hilo ,hasta hay info de como colocar el famoso engranaje reseteador,igual si no ponen tambien se puede resetear facil ,mi cartucho no tiene el engranaje y funciona lo mas bien
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/reseteador-brother-hl-2130-a-75936/


----------

